# Gear Guru Canada



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Anyone know how this Reverb seller ended up with such a steady stream of used Gibson electrics? Nice selection and the feedback suggests that, besides having a solid rep, there's been no shortage of good Gibson content previously. Wondering if anyone knows the back story/how all of this came about, and in New Brunswick of all places. Just curious...









Gear Guru Canada


Shop Gear Guru Canada on Reverb




reverb.com


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

StevieMac said:


> Anyone know how this Reverb seller ended up with such a steady stream of used Gibson electrics? Nice selection and the feedback suggests that, besides having a solid rep, there's been no shortage of good Gibson content previously. Wondering if anyone knows the back story/how all of this came about, and in New Brunswick of all places. Just curious...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No clue . He’s been there for a while. It could be like a fella I know he came to pei with well over 50 guitars from 30s Gibson’s, 60s-70s fenders , 50s framis , and a crap load of 70s-80s mij guitars . Including an original 83 Ibanez lr10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

Maybe it's my buddy Steve, his wall colour is Gibson and he keeps getting redecorating.



Sent from my A3_Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Westhaver (Jul 26, 2015)

Most higher end Gibson's posted on Kijiji in NB, NS, and PEI for a reasonable price end up listed in that Reverb shop a few days later.


----------



## toby2 (Dec 2, 2006)

This was listed here a few times here with full disclosure : 74 LPC , headstock repair , neck refin , middle pickup route 








***1974*** Gibson Les Paul ''3-pickup Custom'' (ALPINE WHITE)!!!!!!!!!!!!! | Guitar Collectables | Reverb


This is as good as it gets........an all original vintage 1974 Gibson Les Paul Custom.....the extra rare 3 pickup model, in an Alpine White color (74 was the first year of the Alpine White) that has been greatly popularized by Randy Rhoads!!!! Guitar is structurally intact, and for a 74.....I hav...




reverb.com












1974 Gibson Les Paul Custom 3 pickups aged Alpine White | Gear Guru Canada | Reverb


US buyers: No extra duties or taxes. State sales taxes are added by Reverb at check out and not collected or managed by us.Canadian buyers: No taxesDue to the pandemic, deliveries may be delayed.Guitar comes with original Gibson case in good working condition. Case shows signs of wear (scratches,...




reverb.com


----------



## morepowder (Apr 30, 2020)

I tried to buy a Nocaster from him a few months ago. Let's just say that what seemed to be clear communication went sideways on his part and the deal fell through.


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

I believe the seller is on here as user: yabadoo67, he had an '80 LP Custom listed recently that matches one for sale on the GG Reverb shop. He has bought some guitars from a few friends of mine here in NS, though I've never personally met him.

FS: - Gibson Les Paul Custom 1980 --- $ 4000 GC

1980 Gibson Les Paul Custom Heritage Sunburst | Gear Guru Canada | Reverb Reverb

W.


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

toby2 said:


> This was listed here a few times here with full disclosure : 74 LPC , headstock repair , neck refin , middle pickup route
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The bulk of the work on that guitar was done by Tidewater Custom Shop -- they're a user on TGP out of the US somewhere. 

W.


----------



## toby2 (Dec 2, 2006)

Tidewater worked on it a few years ago . The Peghead in Hamilton repaired the neck a few months ago and then refinished the entire neck .


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Interesting details on the '74 LPC. To look at it, I would have no clue that any repairs had been done to it. The work looks truly exceptional.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Was mentioned in a recent "Trogly" YouTube video


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

toby2 said:


> Tidewater worked on it a few years ago . The Peghead in Hamilton repaired the neck a few months ago and then refinished the entire neck .


Peghead closed about ten years ago.


----------



## toby2 (Dec 2, 2006)

Mike Spicer's shop is The Peghead - located in Hamilton Ontario . He did the work a few months back . The neck finish was colour matched to the body but it was not made to look old . It had zero neck finish wear .


----------



## Steve_F (Feb 15, 2008)

toby2 said:


> This was listed here a few times here with full disclosure : 74 LPC , headstock repair , neck refin , middle pickup route
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sadly it looks like none of that is mentioned on the reverb ad


----------



## Ronan Crozier (Aug 20, 2019)

I’ve seen this guys listings on Kijiji and Reverb. He has great stuff at pretty good prices. He even had an Oxblood R4 a bit ago which was pretty tempting but it has since sold.


----------



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

I bought this Yamaha Studio Lord from him through Reverb. No issues, came as advertised and flexed a bit on the price.





  








Yamaha Studio Lord 500s




__
5732


__
Jun 12, 2019


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

I actually owned the white one for a bit, and also the cherry (clown) burst ‘80 Custom he has up. The headstock re-broke on the white one when I shipped It to @toby2. We worked out a deal to have it repaired. They’ve both been around this forum a couple times!


----------



## TheGASisReal (Mar 2, 2020)

I only recently became aware of him via reverb. So far I don't have any peers who know the guy... NB isn't that big 👀


----------



## morepowder (Apr 30, 2020)

He is in the Miramichi area.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

morepowder said:


> He is in the Miramichi area.


You know ‘im dere, dat guy from Bat’urst?


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

Roryfan said:


> You know ‘im dere, dat guy from Bat’urst?


Says the guy with the Ontario accent


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

numb41 said:


> Says the guy with the Ontario accent


My birth certificate says Campbellton, so I’m almost a Maritimer!


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

numb41 said:


> Says the guy with the Ontario accent





Roryfan said:


> My birth certificate says Campbellton, so I’m almost a Maritimer!


Now now boys be nice. Besides we all know pei is the best thing in Canada . Go Habs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

silvertonebetty said:


> Now now boys be nice. Besides we all know pei is the best thing in Canada . Go Habs
> 
> Except for the salt water mozzies....brutal!


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Lol yeah . They’d drag you away lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dazza (Jan 16, 2011)

Funny seeing this thread now. Over the past couple of weeks I'd posted multiple messages through Ebay, Reverb and Kijijji about a specific guitar he has for sale and had no response to any of them, but new listings were posted in that time. I guess there's no interest in communication outside of sending money. A shame really because that's just what I ultimately want to do.

Daz


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

Dazza said:


> Funny seeing this thread now. Over the past couple of weeks I'd posted multiple messages through Ebay, Reverb and Kijijji about a specific guitar he has for sale and had no response to any of them, but new listings were posted in that time. I guess there's no interest in communication outside of sending money. A shame really because that's just what I ultimately want to do.
> 
> Daz


+1?

I'm trying to contact him right now about a guitar, but total silence on his end to a few of my messages over last few weeks.

I wonder if im in the doghouse for pointing out some issues with a previous purchase..


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Not much of a conversationalist in my estimation.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

BlueRocker said:


> Not much of a conversationalist in my estimation.


Pretty much summarizes my experience with that seller, though I'd delete "much of" from the statement.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

player99 said:


>


Hmmm, Six square gold men with oars on a silly yellow boat?
Wait….. music box?
C’mon P, a little hint…..


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

bzrkrage said:


> Hmmm, Six square gold men with oars on a silly yellow boat?
> Wait….. music box?
> C’mon P, a little hint…..


Whatever they are they must run hot...extruded bottom plates.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

bzrkrage said:


> Hmmm, Six square gold men with oars on a silly yellow boat?
> Wait….. music box?
> C’mon P, a little hint…..


That's the reported neck repair from the Reverb ad linked earlier. Isn't there something weird looking about the neck?


----------



## Gasman (Dec 13, 2018)

A Friend of mine purchased 2 Lesters from him a couple years ago. Said he was very reasonable to deal with and the prices were fair. If memory serves me, I believe he picked up an 80's Deluxe and a more recent LP Classic Custom. He was able to drive up to Moncton and meet him.


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

Wish he would respond to me :/


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

terminalvertigo said:


> Wish he would respond to me :/


Try replying to one of his Kijiji ads.


----------



## Strummer70 (Dec 12, 2018)

I have bought from him and it was an easy transaction and a great guitar.


----------



## Snakeshredder (Oct 17, 2020)

I sold him an R9 a while back. (Maple burst) Sent money instantly, he received an awesome guitar!
He has great gear!


----------



## Snakeshredder (Oct 17, 2020)

Hard to get him in conversation…? Lots of questions asked by me but no reply….??


----------



## audiorep2 (Mar 28, 2009)

Interesting business model .


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

The lack of disclosure on that LP Custom listing is all I need to know about to never buy anything from this seller and I've had more than a few in my watch list.


----------



## Snakeshredder (Oct 17, 2020)

He does respond. He has awesome gear. Just a busy fella.


----------



## audiorep2 (Mar 28, 2009)

He seems to have a lot of guitars I never knew existed . Odd models . I suspect he gets some stuff from overseas , perhaps models not available in North America .


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

audiorep2 said:


> He seems to have a lot of guitars I never knew existed . Odd models . I suspect he gets some stuff from overseas , perhaps models not available in North America .


I bought a LP Special from him that he said came from one of the big dealers in Japan (Ishibashi in Tokyo)


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

Still dodging me via email and reverb..


----------



## Ncguitarguy (Nov 25, 2021)

Made an account just to share my bad experience with this seller. Bought a Gibson SG off him recently and it arrived looking a drastically different color than it was in the 20+ pictures. Pictured as red but came out of the case brown. Guitar played great but pictures looked to have all been filtered to make the brown guitar look red(I compared next to every guitar listed as cherry on his page and it looked near identical)
I had already overpayed to get that specific model(for the color) shipped from Canada but decided to keep it since it played and sounded fine and I anticipated trouble from the seller.
I left a 3 star review on his reverb starting with the positives of the experience and then saying that the guitar was different than pictured. Received a one star review with no explanation less than a minute later.
I had wondered why he had withheld his review as most sellers review when they receive payment. Must have been expecting a bad review because he knew the color wasnt accurate to the listing. A very petty and dishonest seller...


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Ncguitarguy said:


> Made an account just to share my bad experience with this seller. Bought a Gibson SG off him recently and it arrived looking a drastically different color than it was in the 20+ pictures. Pictured as red but came out of the case brown. Guitar played great but pictures looked to have all been filtered to make the brown guitar look red(I compared next to every guitar listed as cherry on his page and it looked near identical)
> I had already overpayed to get that specific model(for the color) shipped from Canada but decided to keep it since it played and sounded fine and I anticipated trouble from the seller.
> I left a 3 star review on his reverb starting with the positives of the experience and then saying that the guitar was different than pictured. Received a one star review with no explanation less than a minute later.
> I had wondered why he had withheld his review as most sellers review when they receive payment. Must have been expecting a bad review because he knew the color wasnt accurate to the listing. A very petty and dishonest seller...
> View attachment 389564


Good to know thanks for posting.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

how is that even the same guitar. I would think with that much filtering everything else would be weird colours.


----------



## Ncguitarguy (Nov 25, 2021)

RBlakeney said:


> how is that even the same guitar. I would think with that much filtering everything else would be weird colours.


Lol I have no idea don't ask me? Ha. I verified the serial number and compared any noticeable wood grain and its the same guitar. But compared to his other pictures on his page I could tell this had a more yellow background. With the knowledge of them being filtered a couple pictures looked weird going back through the listing, but the color was so consistent I never for a minute thought it wasn't red.

I don't dislike the color, I've always been torn between a red and brown SG, but would have much preffered the one I thought I was buying. It plays and sounds great though, so at least I'm stuck with a one I like to play lol


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi welcome to GuitarsCanada. 

Wow i cant believe that happened to you!
How did that fool even pull that off and why go through the trouble?
Its not like a natural SG is worth any less than a cherry. Bizarre.


----------



## analogic (Jan 31, 2012)

I purchased a fairly pricey guitar from Gear Guru in 2018, a 2016 ES-345. He had excellent communication, and made the transaction feel smooth. Guitar came very well packaged.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Maybe he's also a photoshop guru, which is reason to run.


----------



## Photonaxeman (Nov 27, 2021)

StevieMac said:


> Anyone know how this Reverb seller ended up with such a steady stream of used Gibson electrics? Nice selection and the feedback suggests that, besides having a solid rep, there's been no shortage of good Gibson content previously. Wondering if anyone knows the back story/how all of this came about, and in New Brunswick of all places. Just curious...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Photonaxeman (Nov 27, 2021)

I bought a very high end Les Paul from him. Guy knows his stuff and was a total pro!


----------



## Analogman (Oct 3, 2012)

StevieMac said:


> Anyone know how this Reverb seller ended up with such a steady stream of used Gibson electrics? Nice selection and the feedback suggests that, besides having a solid rep, there's been no shortage of good Gibson content previously. Wondering if anyone knows the back story/how all of this came about, and in New Brunswick of all places. Just curious...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There’s a guy on kijiji (I think he’s in Miramichi?) that buys up Gibson’s a few times a year, he’s been doing it for a few years now…..probably the same guy?


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Analogman said:


> There’s a guy on kijiji (I think he’s in Miramichi?) that buys up Gibson’s a few times a year, he’s been doing it for a few years now…..probably the same guy?


It’s probably photonaxeman ^ who joined, said he’s great to deal with and disappeared.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

The little communication I've had with him - the internet equivalent of a disinterested grunt - has convinced me I won't even look at his ads anymore.


----------



## Oho (Jan 12, 2021)

I sold him a Les Paul about a year ago. He had it listed on reverb within 12 hours of it arriving. I called him out on it since he said he was excited to have it in his collection. Up until that point it was a solid transaction. But, seeing the guitar listed on a secondary account left me quite irritated. Too be fair, he said that he has a deal with his wife to list what he gets and what doesn’t sell he keeps.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Ncguitarguy said:


> I left a 3 star review on his reverb starting with the positives of the experience and then saying that the guitar was different than pictured. Received a one star review with no explanation less than a minute later.
> I had wondered why he had withheld his review as most sellers review when they receive payment. Must have been expecting a bad review because he knew the color wasnt accurate to the listing. A very petty and dishonest seller...


Did he have the review removed? If you have a bad experience with a seller, you review the whole process.
How the hell are we supposed to know the good for bad if you can get a negative removed Reverb?
Sorry about your deal there NC. Glad it's still a decent player.


----------



## audiorep2 (Mar 28, 2009)

" Gear Guru " in New Brunswick now calls himself : Guitar shop " on Reverb .


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

audiorep2 said:


> " Gear Guru " in New Brunswick now calls himself : Guitar shop " on Reverb .


That alone sounds sketchy


----------



## Oho (Jan 12, 2021)

audiorep2 said:


> " Gear Guru " in New Brunswick now calls himself : Guitar shop " on Reverb .


He actually has two accounts, Gear Guru and Guitar Shop. He only recently started listing guitars on Guitar shop from what I can tell. I think he used that to buy guitar and would sell under Gear Guru.


----------



## Fil (11 mo ago)

I bought a 1959 Les Paul Junior from him and I had the absolute best experience. I'm not sure where he gets his excellent inventory of guitars but he told me the Junior came from someone in Osaka Japan. 

I found him on Reverb where we initially messaged before talking on the phone a few times. Our communication was always a pleasant experience and he really knows his stuff. He was very laid back and attentive in all communications. When I finally purchased the guitar, he personally drove it down to Toronto and hand delivered it to me on my front porch where we sat and hung out for an hour or two talking about guitars and all kinds of other stuff. I think on the same trip he was making other stops to purchase guitars in Ontario and he showed me a neat SG he had just bought.

I'd happily buy another guitar from him and am currently negotiating with him on a SG.


----------

